# Alphabets



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

For those of you that use precut alphabets for your design how do you piece them together? Like for names etc? I am thinking it is not cost effective to cut names on sticky flock right? I just want a way that the design won't be whompy either.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

I use the precut sticky flock alphabets all the time. I create a weed border in my software that's exactly the same height for all the letters. Then I adjust the width accordingly. When I go to lay out the letters to apply stones they line up perfectly.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Callie, here's the tutorial I made for creating weed boxes around letters to cut in Sticky Flock.
Synergy 17 - OOBling Pro - Weed Box Demo


----------



## binab (Apr 11, 2011)

I have some alphas that I cut prior to using Sticky Flock. For those, I put all the letters I need on a transfer sheet, then I cut them out seperately (with thin borders). I then tape a long narrow piece of transfer tape (sticky side up) to my gridded cutting mat. It's clear, so I can see the grid lines below. I then stick each letter down (also sticky side up) onto the strip, carefully lining either the top or bottom of each letter to one of the lines on my grid. 

I'll eventually go back and cut my early alphas on the sticky flock, but until then, this works well enough and it's not horribly time consuming.


----------



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks so much for all the info


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

binab said:


> I have some alphas that I cut prior to using Sticky Flock. For those, I put all the letters I need on a transfer sheet, then I cut them out seperately (with thin borders). I then tape a long narrow piece of transfer tape (sticky side up) to my gridded cutting mat. It's clear, so I can see the grid lines below. I then stick each letter down (also sticky side up) onto the strip, carefully lining either the top or bottom of each letter to one of the lines on my grid.
> 
> I'll eventually go back and cut my early alphas on the sticky flock, but until then, this works well enough and it's not horribly time consuming.


What material did you use to cut the letters from?


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

You can also purchase typable rhinestone fonts like from RhinestoneAlphabets.com / All Fonts or somewhere like that. I found many sites that sell them. They're actually pretty cool.

I'm gonna try that weed box too! I have sticky flock. Thanks 'devinebling"!!


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

This is a great site. Thank you. So many of our talented stoners on TS offer great things for sale at reasonable prices it is not worth the time itnwould take me to make them when i can buy from them


----------



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

Silly question and I am sure it is a setting but I cannot find it. When I do a weed box it won't let me change the size really. The best I can explain it is it snaps to the grid and only allows for certain presized amounts? Anyone know what setting I am off on? I thought it would be in the selection settings but it is not working for me. Thanks.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

thecameron8 said:


> Silly question and I am sure it is a setting but I cannot find it. When I do a weed box it won't let me change the size really. The best I can explain it is it snaps to the grid and only allows for certain presized amounts? Anyone know what setting I am off on? I thought it would be in the selection settings but it is not working for me. Thanks.


That's exactly what's happening.

Hit Control W or Options > Grid > Snap to Grid to turn off.


----------



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks Stephanie I figured it was but I could not find the setting to turn it off


----------



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

And clearly I am blind I cannot believe I missed that lol.


----------



## binab (Apr 11, 2011)

BlingItOn said:


> What material did you use to cut the letters from?


I did all my templates previously with the Hartco. So when I say I put all my letters on the transfer sheet, I mean that I put all the rhinestoned letters that I need for a particular name or phrase. That's why I have to cut them apart and then manually place them along the gridline to create the finished transfer. It's not perfect, but its what I had to work with at the time.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

thecameron8 said:


> And clearly I am blind I cannot believe I missed that lol.


I love these types of problems because they're easy to solve! And believe it or not, I've had a few other people email or call me with the exact same problem you had. The first time I was stumped! So don't feel bad!


----------



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

Well today is apparently my day or maybe it is just my year to have problems. I can only get it to cut only partial amounts of the design on the cutter. This whole business venture is becoming much less fun than I thought it would be. I am taking a step away god knows how much sticky flock I have ruined today.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

thecameron8 said:


> Well today is apparently my day or maybe it is just my year to have problems. I can only get it to cut only partial amounts of the design on the cutter. This whole business venture is becoming much less fun than I thought it would be. I am taking a step away god knows how much sticky flock I have ruined today.


I've been cutting my templates on card stock to test the cutter, positioning, stone size and design first as to not waste my sticky flock.


----------



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

jasmynn said:


> I've been cutting my templates on card stock to test the cutter, positioning, stone size and design first as to not waste my sticky flock.


That is an awesome idea! Ty for sharing.


----------



## binab (Apr 11, 2011)

thecameron8 said:


> Well today is apparently my day or maybe it is just my year to have problems. I can only get it to cut only partial amounts of the design on the cutter. This whole business venture is becoming much less fun than I thought it would be. I am taking a step away god knows how much sticky flock I have ruined today.


I agree, it has had its moments of frustration. My current cutter (a KNK Element) will not cut an entire design. It gets hot, tired, I dunno, but after a while it will stop cutting through. Initially I thought it was something I was doing wrong, blade holder not secured well enough and slipping, blade not out far enough, pressure not set right, etc, but I no longer believe that to be true. It's my cutter... If I break my design into small color groups and then cut by color, putting some time in between cuts, it cuts and weeds perfectly. That is very time consuming though and it really ticks me off, but that is why I have a new cutter on order. I really hope my Zing will not do that.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

thecameron8 said:


> Well today is apparently my day or maybe it is just my year to have problems. I can only get it to cut only partial amounts of the design on the cutter. This whole business venture is becoming much less fun than I thought it would be. I am taking a step away god knows how much sticky flock I have ruined today.


Do you have your pinch rollers spread out wide enough to accommodate your design? It will only cut between the pinch rollers. 
The growing pains aren't fun but you will get past this part!! I promise!
Just think about how you feel when you have a complete shirt that you made in your hands!


----------



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

DivineBling said:


> Do you have your pinch rollers spread out wide enough to accommodate your design? It will only cut between the pinch rollers.
> The growing pains aren't fun but you will get past this part!! I promise!
> Just think about how you feel when you have a complete shirt that you made in your hands!



Yes, originally I thought that was my issue so I recut. It cut one line of the lines of letters. I understand that this too will pass but I am thinking maybe I ( the operator) might have been better off hand stoning. ;-) That is something that I understand and can do ;-)


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

What kind of cutter is it?


----------



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

jasmynn said:


> What kind of cutter is it?


 I have a GCC


----------

